# Share dulites horses and information



## MBhorses (Jul 4, 2011)

I love dulite horses Please share your dilute and what color the dam and sire are. I would love to own another cremello pinto or perlino pinto or dulite pinto someday.

i have a solid palomino right now

thanks







his mom is buckskin and sire is gray (sire was born sorrel but gray out)he want gray out i had him tested he is neg for gray gene

does anyone have pinto or appy dulites to share


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 4, 2011)

he is lab tested silver perlino pinto i had to sell in 08 he was one of a kind. i have owners allow we to share with you all. i wish i still had him. he is amha and amhr and only 29 iches tall. you can't see thepinto markings but he is a tobiano pinto with the winter coat on.

dam amha listed cremello but i think she is perlino sire palomino pinto


----------



## supaspot (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a smokey silver black ....black horse + cream + silver , his dam is a silver black pinto and his sire is solid palomino

I would love some mares with a cream gene


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 4, 2011)

very nice stud thanks for sharing


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed-A Perlino

"Spice"

We love this girl she was recently bred to our Palomino Stallion

with hopes for a Perlino or Creamello foal in 2012 as a Perlino she carries Black and algoti and he as a Palomino carries Red

(Spice carries 2 cream genes so we know she will throw hers)






Spices dam is a Palomino and her sire is a Buckskin who is homozygous for Black

you just need each parent to carry at least 1 cream gene

and they both have to throw them to get a Double Dilute

If you look at the color calculator on animal genetics you can play with combinations

but both parents have to carry cream to start for a DD

Creamello is a Red based DD and Perlino is a Black Based DD


----------



## Windhaven (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a perlino or smokey cream pinto filly here. Her dam is a buckskin (but registered brown) and her sire is registered as a bay pinto.











Her color does appear darker then it is, because I took the pictures right after her bath before she dried. She also has two beautiful big blue eyes.


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2011)

We love cream dilute and have LOTS of it in our breeding (or potential future breeding) horses. Here they are:

Destiny (stallion), Smokey Silver Black -- dam is smokey black and sire is palomino -- Destiny has sired double dilute foals:






DunIT (stallion), Smokey Grullo Grey, dam silver appy and sire buckskin pinto -- DunIT has sired a double dilute foal and a palomino foal:






Maddie (mare), Silver Buckskin Dun, dam listed as dun and sire listed as buckskin:






Cover Girl (mare), Buckskin, dam is double dilute and sire is buckskin:






Flirt (mare), Silver Buckskin, dam is silver dapple black and sire is double dilute:






Khaki (mare), Buckskin, dam and sire are both buckskins:






CONTINUED...


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2011)

CONTINUED........

Piper (mare), silver smutty buckskin, dam is double dilute and sire is smokey silver black:






Infinity (mare), Smutty Bucksksin, dam is double dilute and sire is smokey silver black:






Bliss (filly), Golden Palomino, dam is silver dapple black and sire is smokey grullo grey:






Double (mare), Double Dilute, dam was silver buckskin appy and sire is buckskin pinto:






Sweetie (mare), Double Dilute, dam is buckskin and sire is buckskin pinto:






Bomb Shell (mare), Double Dilute, dam was silver buckskin appy and sire is buckskin:






CONTINUED...


----------



## Jill (Jul 4, 2011)

CONTINUED...

Divine (filly), Double Dilute Dun Pinto, dam is double dilute and sire is smokey silver black:






Design (filly), Double Dilute Pinto, dam is double dilute and sire is smokey silver black:






Delight (filly), Double Dilute Dun, dam is double dilute and sire is smokey grullo grey:






BTW, Divine & Infinty and Design & Piper are full sisters to each other, and Delight & Bliss are paternal sisters to each other


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 4, 2011)

wow very nice dulites



:shocked





Jill you can send one or two to me lol





everyone very nice horses thanks for sharing i love the double dilute pintos you don't see those as much


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 4, 2011)

wow wow wow



:wub



fine horses everyone.


----------



## Songcatcher (Jul 4, 2011)

eagles ring farm said:


> Creamello is a Red based DD and Perlino is a Black Based DD


One little correction, Perlino must also have Agouti. Black based double Cream without Agouti is Smokey Cream.

Beautiful horse!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 4, 2011)

Songcatcher said:


> One little correction, Perlino must also have Agouti. Black based double Cream without Agouti is Smokey Cream.
> 
> Beautiful horse!


My Bad forgot that part

thanks songcatcher. I'm still learning too


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2011)

MBhorses said:


> wow very nice dulites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I felt like I hit the lottery this spring getting three for three fillies / double dilutes! Most of my horses also are heavily Buckeroo bred, which of course is known for dilute genes. Wish I could offer the double dilutes, but they're mine mine mine all mine!!!! LOL! I just love those "pinkies" _(and not to rub it in but in addition to two of the fillies, Divine & Design, being double dilute pinto, Sweetie & Double (their dams) are also both double dilute pintos -- but with that color, it's not as easy to see the pinto markings as they mature.)_


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 5, 2011)

Jill said:


> I felt like I hit the lottery this spring getting three for three fillies / double dilutes! Most of my horses also are heavily Buckeroo bred, which of course is known for dilute genes. Wish I could offer the double dilutes, but they're mine mine mine all mine!!!! LOL! I just love those "pinkies" _(and not to rub it in but in addition to two of the fillies, Divine & Design, being double dilute pinto, Sweetie & Double (their dams) are also both double dilute pintos -- but with that color, it's not as easy to see the pinto markings as they mature.)_



aw jill just one lol



you are suppose to share



Lucky Lucky


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 5, 2011)

We have quite a few dilutes as well.

Arions Destinys Magic Trick is our buckskin pinto son of Alvadars Double Destiny (buckskin) and out of a bay pinto daughter of Thunders True Copy. I need to get new pictures of him since he shows his color much better now.









COH Echo Express is our buckskin son of Little Kings Buck Echo (buckskin) and out of a solid bay daughter of Brewers Dark Magic.






Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo is our perlino stallion sired by COH Echo Express (buckskin) and out of our smokey black grey mare Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra. He is lab tested to be Homozygous black, Heterozygous Agouti, and Heterozygous grey.






Maple Hollows Perfect Echo daughter of COH Echo Express and out of a buckskin mare






Carrie A Snowflake is a golden palomino mare that carries agouti out of a smokey black stallion and a bay mare.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 5, 2011)

Arions Maple Hollows Destiny is our daughter of Alvadars Double Destiny (buckskin) and out of our sorrel pinto mare MSR Majestys California Dreamin.









Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra is the smokey black grey mare that Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo (above) is out of and not sure what color her parents are the studbook says blue roan sire and sorrel dam but cant be right since she has a lab tested perlino colt.






Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle is a palomino pinto mare by a sorrel pinto stallion and a palomino mare






Maple Hollows Golden Magic is a palomino by Arions Destinys Magic Trick (buckskin pinto) and out of Carrie A Snowflake (palomino)






We also have six 2011 foals that are dilutes or double dilutes.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 5, 2011)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Maple Hollows Golden Magic is a palomino by Arions Destinys Magic Trick (buckskin pinto) and out of Carrie A Snowflake (palomino)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Gorgeous


----------



## albahurst (Jul 5, 2011)

I can add a couple, too:






She is a smokey black in foal to my dilute stally so I could get a double dilute next year





Here is my dilute stally:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jul 5, 2011)

eagles ring farm said:


> Just Gorgeous



Thanks! I actually bought her dam, Carrie, from my parents bred back to MT for a hopeful repeat of her! I absolutely love this filly and she has been doing well for me showing her this year. Thanks again!


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 6, 2011)

I have Slaney who is a Dunalino (BMHS)

Pictured with her 2011 foal Buck who will be tested to see if he is a Perlino or Smokey Cream (also carries dun)







Buck






A not so great pic of his bum - to show his dorsal






And Daddy to Buck is my AMHA Stallion Banner


----------



## Genie (Jul 6, 2011)

Nixons Hill Baby Love and we called her a palomino pinto on her papers.

She colour tested nCr

Her dam is a smoky black pinto and her sire is a black pinto homozygous tobiano

She has the iciest blue eyes we have ever seen, with black eyeliner on one eye


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey anyone have new ones to share


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2011)

This isn't one of our breeding horses, but he is one of my favorite horses -- our gelding and BTU son, *Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*. I love his color and everything else about this guy. The horses I shared earlier were stallions, mares and fillies, but this guy is every bit as important as our breeding / potential breeding "stock"



Bacardi's sire is buckskin (Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too / "BTU") and dam is sorrel:


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 17, 2011)

jill

i love her double dulities.

you can sent one to me


----------



## Minimor (Dec 17, 2011)

Here is our palomino appaloosa gelding, Cedar Plains First Edition:






a little sun faded here so not showing his best color. In spring he's a nice gold color and the dark spots in his blanket are very vivid

We've got several other palominos, but "Scooter" is our only appaloosa.


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2011)

MBhorses said:


> jill
> 
> i love her double dulities.
> 
> you can sent one to me


Thanks, Melissa!!! I hope in years to come we will get some more double dilute fillies


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh man! I'm a forgetful horse mom... I forgot DERBY (*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*). He was my first ever show horse when he was a stallion and now he is one of our pet / driving geldings. He's such a good boy! He is a light palomino. His dam is sorrel and his sire is buckskin:


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 17, 2011)

Jill wow you have very nice horses. I pray I can someday get another double dulite for my herd. I would love smokey cream or cremello or perlino pinto or solid one



both amha and amhr .i am hoping my black pinto mare is smokey black since her sire is buckskin her bred to my palomino i might get lucky get double dulite





everyone nice horses thanks for sharing


----------



## chandab (Dec 17, 2011)

Jill said:


> Oh man! I'm a forgetful horse mom... I forgot DERBY (*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*). He was my first ever show horse when he was a stallion and now he is one of our pet / driving geldings. He's such a good boy! He is a light palomino.


Jill, I just love Derby, I honestly think he's one of my favs among your horses.


----------



## chandab (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe I didn't post my dilutes when this first posted.

Caddy, palomino (by a palomino, out of a sorrel pinto):




Bonny, cremello (by cremello, out of smokey silver dapple):




Dolly, cremello (by silver buckskin, out of palomino):




Che`, silver buckskin (by palomino, out of silver bay):




Tana, silver bay (I know she's not cream dilute, but she kind of looks dark palomino; by silver appy, out of buckskin dun):


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Dec 17, 2011)

Stunning horses everyone, cream dilutes are my favorites (along with dun). Out of our herd of twenty, twelve are cream dilutes





Here a just a few;

Rolin Acres Lucy Buck, our Buck Echo grandaughter






Her 2011 perlino filly, HMM Buck O Blessing (by our cremello Buckeroo son)






JoCos Dreamers Lady Buckeroo, our perlino pinto Buckeroo grandaughter






Her 2010 silver buckskin filly, HMM Buckeroos Lady Sensation






Blue Stars Hotrod Harley, our smokey grullo pinto stallion


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 17, 2011)

We have some new ones since I posted before.

Maple Hollows Irish Cream--perlino filly with buckskin sire and buckskin pinto dam






Maple Hollows Electric Magic--buckskin filly with buckskin pinto sire and smokey black grey dam






Maple Hollows Dusted by Magic--palomino filly with buckskin pinto sire and chestnut dam






Maple Hollows Dreamin of Magic--palomino filly with buckskin pinto sire and sorrel pinto dam






Maple Hollows Magical Mist--buckskin pinto filly with buckskin pinto sire and black pinto dam


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 17, 2011)

Maple Hollows Cinco De Mayo Magic--buckskin pinto colt with buckskin pinto sire and chestnut appy dam






Little Kings Remmington--Perlino or cremello stallion with a buckskin sire and palomino dam






Little Kings Frosty Fawn--Cremello with palomino sire and palomino dam






Little Kings Buckin Rascal--Cremello colt with bay sire and cremello dam


----------



## Jill (Dec 17, 2011)

chandab said:


> Jill, I just love Derby, I honestly think he's one of my favs among your horses.


Thank you, Chanda



Right about now, he looks like a big fluffy marshmallow


----------



## Magic (Dec 17, 2011)

I very much like the dilutes too. We've been getting more of them over time.

This is Jandt's Precious Pimples (nicknamed "Cowboy", or obvious reasons, poor boy), buckskin leopard appaloosa. I don't know what colors his parents were.



Cowboy has sired only fiilies for us in the two foal crops we've gotten from him, and five out of seven have been dilutes.

Also our buckskin snowflake appaloosa stallion, Erica's Streakin For Bucks. His sire is a buckskin Buckeroo son and his dam a dun gone gray



We also have a young buckskin minimal pinto stallion (dam bay, sire cremello). Two double dilute mares (they haven't been color tested yet), two buckskin mares, a buckskin yearling appy filly, two buckskin weanling fillies, two palomino pinto mares, and two palomino appy-bred fillies.


----------



## chandab (Dec 17, 2011)

Jill said:


> Thank you, Chanda
> 
> 
> 
> Right about now, he looks like a big fluffy marshmallow


When we were working cows yesterday, I looked over at the mini corral, and got a straight on rear view of Dolly, she looked like a Q-tip.


----------



## MindyLee (Dec 17, 2011)

My 34" sr mare Alvadars Champagne Elegance is a buckskin

sire is a palomino named _Flights of Fancys Champagne Taste _

dam is brown named _Dundees April Babe_

_ _

_ _

My 31.75" sr stallion Little Kings Sentra Supreme is a smutty buckskin roan

sire is a bay roan named _Komokos Little King Supreme_

dam color ? named _Little Kings Spring Bunny_

_ _

_ _

My 27.75" jr mare Silver Maples Zahara Supreme is a buckskin roan

sire is a smutty buckskin roan named _Little Kings Sentra Supreme_

dam is a bay roan named _Zephyr Woods Little Prancer_


----------



## Wings (Dec 17, 2011)

Nothing will ever top a cream dilute in my heart!





Plus the genetics don't do your head in






A dilute has a 50% chance of passing on the dilute, a double dilute has a 100% chance of passing on a dilute. Nice and simple!

My young stallion:




His first foal out of a bay mare:




I also have a palomino mare, a palomino gelding and a silver smokey black gelding


----------



## Little Hooves (Dec 18, 2011)

It's been my goal to breed for dilutes/double dilute pintos, and so for years I have been acquiring some pretty nice buckskin and bay pintos. Here are photos of my dilutes










*Double KA Brokers First Babe* aka Becca

Buckskin homozygous pinto mare - BTU granddaughter

Sire: Smoky Black/Brown Pinto

Dam: Bay Pinto






*Oak Bay Classic Edition*

Buckskin homozygous pinto mare - Rhotens Little Dandy granddaughter

Sire: Buckskin Pinto

Dam: Black Pinto






*Fikes Impressive Fantasia*

Buckskin homozygous pinto filly - FWF Little Blue Boy great granddaughter

Sire: Bay Pinto

Dam: Buckskin Pinto






*Pleasant Meadows Showtime*

Dunskin homozygous pinto stallion - AMHA Top Ten halter stallion

Sire: Grullo Pinto

Dam: Palomino Pinto






*Red Stone Scouts Go Man Go*

Buckskin homozygous pinto stallion

Sire: Bay Homozygous Pinto

Dam: Smoky Cream Pinto






*Little Hooves Show Off the Blues*

Buckskin homozygous pinto colt (son of Showtime and Becca)

Homozygous for agouti, black, and tobiano



A very prized colt!

Sire: Dunskin Homozygous Pinto

Dam: Buckskin Homozygous Pinto

Expecting another foal in the spring that might be the first perlino homozygous pinto! It has been a long-time goal of mine!


----------



## Double T (Dec 18, 2011)

Not a very good or recent picture (but I'm not really good at taking them like others are) but here is Double T Champagne Skye- A triple dilute-Gold Double Cream Champagne (Cremello Champagne) and the only mini of her color. She's out of a Classic Cream Champagne Mare and a Smokey Black sire.







And this is Mythical Rue (dam to above)

Classic Cream Champagne


----------



## Miniequine (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow... Lots of nice Dilutes





We have two Dilutes.... Our 2010 World Champion 2 year old Billy Idol daughter out of my show mare Semi ..

She is lab tested palomino, agouti, no silver.. bright blue eyes.

and our 2011 colt Phoenix.. by Amir, son of Prince , Princeling..



He is lab tested Palomino, tobiano, agouti and silver !

oh... almost forgot Moose.... although she doesn't always appear dun... she has had three dun babies.... by non dun sires.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 18, 2011)

wow nice horses everyone


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 30, 2012)

any new double dulites to share


----------



## Suzie (Jan 30, 2012)

We breed for dilutes and double dilutes. You can go to my website and check out our colors. Even my black stallion is a smoky black (one creme gene) and his color combos with my mares seems endless. We have cremellos, duns, palominos, smoky blue roans(one creme gene). We cross these with bays and blacks to produce buckskins, etc. We have a zebra dun stallion also. We test all our stallions for color genetics which gives us accurate information about what they can produce and then go to Animal Genetics website to "run the numbers" as far as percentages for color from each cross. I have done this for all my mares so I know who to cross with who to hopefully get a certain color with that cross. However, over the past 5 years, we have been producing the lower percentages of color cross combos, coming up with the 1% and sometimes less than 1% probability of color production which has been very exciting sometimes! Crossing cremes with pinto genes can lead to some gorgeous outcomes too!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 30, 2012)

I forgot Buzz in this topic

Here is our single Dilute "Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz"

2008 son of Boones Little Buckeroo. 2011 World Top Ten

31" Palomino with white on his legs and a skinny blaze











*We also have a new DD 5yr old mare coming either tomorrow evening or Wednesday*

*Can't wait. *


----------



## pam (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the dilutes. Ice is in my profile pic and my Astro is my perlino Buck Echo son. I need to get cute pics of the buckskin colts I have sired by Astro - gotta love the dilutes


----------



## ohmt (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is "my" 27.25" palomino LK Supreme Dream son. He is owned by Chris and Ken Dove, but they have graciously let us lease him the past couple of years.


----------



## thehorsegirl (Jan 31, 2012)

This is ITW Summer Melody pictured at six days and one year. She gets the palomino from Gold Melody Boy and the pinto genes from L&D Scout and Sierra Dawn Uno's Monarch.


----------

